# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  3 Καμερες cctv σε σχημα PIR(ανιχνευτη κινησης)

## DJman

Μοντελο 1 (2 Κομματια διαθεσιμα)-Βλεπουν στο σκοταδι με εξωτερικο προβολεα IR

800TVL CMOS
3.7mm Pinhole lens
Power supply: 12V DC                                                  

Λειτουργει αψογα εδω και 1 χρονο.

Μοντελο 2 (1 Kομματι διαθέσιμο)-Βλεπει στο σκοταδι με εξωτερικο προβολεα IR

en hsp82, Pal με 3,7mm φακο,  12v, bnc

Λειτουργει αψογα εδω και 1 χρονο.

700 γραμμων.

Eιναι εσωτερικου χωρου και τις αλλαζω επειδη αλλαξα καταγραφικο και πηγα στα 2MP.

Καλύτερα να μπουν σε αναλογικο καταγραφικο ή μεχρι 720p καταγραφικό.

Αν μπουν σε μεγαλυτερο πιθανον να μην εχουν καλη ποιοτητα λογω του οτι τα καινουργια

καταγραφικα εχουν προτιμηση σε καμερες 800γραμμων και πανω.

10ευρω το τεμαχιο

Κανω και αποστολες με χρεωση δικη σας

----------


## gRooV

Νεα τιμη...

----------

